# Concrete Ship



## TimeOut55 (Aug 10, 2007)

Used a day of vacation and took a friend to find some flounder yesterday.
We put in at Fat Boy's on Tiki Island at 8:30 and went to Seawolf Park looking for flounder. We were not alone. Must have been 15 boats and 25 waders plus another 50 people at Seawolf Park. We tried a few spots and saw two waders catch flounder but only caught a few small sand trout.

We decided to run to the North Jetty. My buddy was worried since he has a glass stomach, but the water was smooth on the gulf side. Went to the tip and saw another boat land an oversized red on a jig. We caught nothing even though we had live mud minnows and shrimp! Probably should have tried the channel side, but it was rougher and I was afraid my friend would get sick. 

After a few hours we decided to run to Bolivar, up the intercoastal and
then over to Hanna's Reef. Again the water was like glass. No wind to
drift, so I lowered my trolling motor and we trolled around the edge
of the reef which was covered with pelicans and seagulls. Finally
we caught a 14-1/2" speck. But that was it.... 

At 3:00 I said we better start in since it gets dark early now. But
near Seawolf Park I decided to make one final stop and the sunken
concrete ship. Glad I did.

I put a shrimp on the bottom with a 1 oz weight and threw it up
against the ship. Started slowly reeling it back in when WHAM! Fish
on!!!! Turned out to be a beautiful 28" slot red.
I told my buddy to switch to the bottom (he was using a popping cork and
shrimp. I put the fish in the box and put on another shrimp and threw
it in the same area with the same result!

This one however decided to go under my boat and I fought it the whole
time with my rod tip in the water and under the boat! Fortunately I
didn't get hung up on the anchor rope and got the fish to the net.
Sweet!!!!

Guess we were just at the right place at the right time... and within an hour, we both caught our limit of slot reds!!!!!!

I was wondering if the fish just turned on everywhere at that time.
All I know it sure was a great way to save the day!!!!!! Got back to Fat Boys just before dark. 

Burned over 25 gallons of fuel running around to all the various spots.... 
Was a fun day on the water.

Saw lots of destruction on the Bolivar Pennisula and a few big boats
on the shore of the Intercoastal Waterway. As we fished near Hanna's I
was thinking of what it must have been like there during the storm and
imagined those two guys who survived hanging on to debris across that
bay... I can't even imagine how frightening that must have been!!!!!!

By the way, anyone have the history of that sunken concrete ship?
When was it built and when did it sink? And what's it called?
Sure was glad to fins some nice reds there yesterday!

Looking forward to blackened redfish for dinner tonight!!!!!!!


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

*Great Job!!!!*

See any debris in East Bay?

Drifter:texasflag


----------



## TimeOut55 (Aug 10, 2007)

Not that much actually. Saw one floating tree near Hanna's. And there are two upside-down ships near the cut near at what used to be Bolivar Bait Camp/Yacht Basin I think. Man that place is tore up. Should have taken some photos there...but didn't think to.

The bay was in pretty good shape. Sandy, but I think with some continued light wind it will clear up in a few days.... Lots of debris along the Intercoastal Waterway.

Do you know what the big round yellow markers are near the Ferry Landing on Bolivar? Looks to be marking some kind of pipeline????


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice red!! most likely those reds are staging there at that specific tide so figure out what part of the tide they were biting on and that pattern should hold true for a few more weeks. Anytime from october thru november the concrete ship will have redfish running around it. I always fish on the bottom around the concrete ship because there could also be a few flats hanging around this time of year!


----------



## ol billy (Jun 14, 2005)

The ship was called the S.S. Selma and here is a link that explains her history:

http://www.crystalbeach.com/selma.htm


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

That right there...is an excellent report!

He appears no worse for wear with that glass stomach. Knot even a crack.

Biggie


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

NIce report and pics.. The bite turned on around 4 in a few spots for sure. Limits were caught of flats.. 

WTG


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice report, What I would do is think in advance about plan B if plan A fails. Seems like you did a lot of running and a lot less fishing. Fish do not always bite and one day they are here and the next sometimes somewhere else. Generally when I have fished I plan on fishing in and around an area. This will cut down on your travel and might put more fish in the boat. Always check the tides and no what and when they are. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Autco (Jul 2, 2008)

makes me want to play hooky...


----------



## zburges (May 9, 2006)

Good job on slappin those reds around. Glad somebody got to put a hurtin' on them!


----------



## TimeOut55 (Aug 10, 2007)

My friend did some searching about this concrete ship.
Very interesting history!

http://www.crystalbeach.com/selma.htm


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

Sounds like a great day on the water Jeff, thanks for the report. Thanks guys, for the link about the Selma too.


----------



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

That was an educational report.


----------



## Trinity Baymaster18 (Jul 17, 2008)

nice report way to go on the reds there nice


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

http://www.crystalbeach.com/selma.htm

here is the story about the ship


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*If I remember right,*

for several years in the '60's, there was a kind of hermit that lived on it for a few years. Not a bad idea....let the govt supply your beach home!!

Later
R3F


----------



## TomP (Mar 30, 2005)

Thanks for the report nice catch and JesseTX thanks for sharing the story on the SS selma that was an interesting story about the concrete ship.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Great report, and very interesting story about the ol' ship!

Here's a pic I found of it as they were building it.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Good report and good looking fish!


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

*additional data about the concrete ship/Selma*

The area around the ship used to have some of the highest biodiversity of any place in the Galveston bay complex. I have caught my fair share of strange fish around that ship.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

we caught some reds a couple weeks ago over there. Holds fish off and on throughout year. In the summer you can catch trout there on the right tide, especially setting up lights and generator. I went a couple summers ago with a friend and we caught trout and reds throwing plastics under lights, august i think.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

cool link jessie


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Very nice! Thanks for the report..


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Great report*

My kind of report - just as important to know where you DIDN'T catch fish as where you did!

The yellow buoys at Bolivar Ferry Landing mark the dredge pipe running from the dredge boat on the easterly side of the landing out to the spoil dump area.


----------



## Action Jackson_1 (Nov 18, 2008)

Very nice Red fish haul. Think I will do the same tomorrow......take a vacation day that is......


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey folks, this is a perfect example of how the tides work for you.
most of us know this but here it is.


Tu 18 Low 2:08 PM 0.0 6:46 AM Set 12:05 PM 71
18 High 11:09 PM 1.6 5:23 PM Rise 11:15 PM
Now pay attention as to when he caught the fish. He said around 3-4 pm

Great Catch by the way


----------



## Bait Chef (Aug 1, 2008)

Looks like the peak of the outgoing tide. I have a hard time going by the chart alone. Tide times lag depending on where you're fishing.
Nice report. Thanks


----------



## BuddyW (Nov 5, 2008)

Whers's the sunken ship?


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

near the channel kinda off to the side, you cant miss it when cruising through the channel.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

if your coming from causeway going towards jetty, it would be off to the right before sea wolf and ferry area.


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

boashna said:


> http://www.crystalbeach.com/selma.htm
> 
> here is the story about the ship


This is the 3rd time this has been posted on this thread.:spineyes:


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

BuddyW said:


> Whers's the sunken ship?


When you are going out of the galveston channel turn left around seawolf and run parallel to shore for about 1000 yards and you will see it.


----------

